# Battlefield 2042



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 9, 2021)

The trailer for the latest entry in the Battlefield series has just been released and as expected it's based in the near future. It looks like an updated version of BF4 which for me is a very good thing.

Gameplay footage will be release on the 13th of this month.

Now I just need to get hold of a next gen console before it's released later on in the year.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 23, 2021)

I haven't done online gaming since Bf2, but I might just start again for this.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 24, 2021)

Bugger, just pre-ordered this.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 24, 2021)

Posted this on the IDLES thread but needs to be here as well.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 24, 2021)

I used to enjoy Battlefield 2142.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 25, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Posted this on the IDLES thread but needs to be here as well.



How does all that work though, it is only for server owners to choose and change or can anyone with a PC/PS5 set up their own server?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 24, 2021)

I want to preorder this for PS4 but I don’t know where the best place to order from is….. I want a physical copy for my PS4


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 8, 2021)

Any one else playing the 2042 open beta release?

Playing on the PS4 and it feels like a return to 'proper' Battlefield.

Still need to get a PS5 at some point.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes. Was gifted a pre order by my mate for my birthday. 

It’s good. My first three kills were by running people over in my quad bike. 

Still a bit buggy but I know what you mean. Having said that BFV has been my mainstay for ages now. I love it.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Any one else playing the 2042 open beta release?
> 
> Playing on the PS4 and it feels like a return to 'proper' Battlefield.
> 
> Still need to get a PS5 at some point.


Me, I've been playing it this evening. Still buggy, but still battlefield (I've been playing COD and don't really like it, I play it because all my friends do an its free).


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2021)

I keep getting killed, can't get the mic working. 

Seems like my ping is really high but can't work out how to check what it is.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Any one else playing the 2042 open beta release?
> 
> Playing on the PS4 and it feels like a return to 'proper' Battlefield.
> 
> Still need to get a PS5 at some point.


It is loads of fun though


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 4, 2021)

Footage of the 'Portal' mode was released yesterday and it looks awesome, customisable games modes on some of the classic BF maps.

I've also managed to get hold of a PS5 via my brothers work colleague so I can't wait to play a BF game with 128 players.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 25, 2021)

Had this for a week and half of the time I can't work out if some of the features are bugs or just designed so badly. 

The UI looks like it was designed by a drugged horse, want to change a gun during a round? Click this button, then that one, R1 then left arrow key and then a few more buttons.

I'll check back in six months but this isn't what I expected 😡

Back to COD Modern Warfare 2019 I go.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 25, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Had this for a week and half of the time I can't work out if some of the features are bugs or just designed so badly.
> 
> The UI looks like it was designed by a drugged horse, want to change a gun during a round? Click this button, then that one, R1 then left arrow key and then a few more buttons.
> 
> ...



Yup. The aiming of big guns and the like is awful. I can't hit anything with the WW2 tanks, (not been able to snag a modern one yet), and the minguns may as well be shower heads.

I did enjoy surfing the tornado in a wingsuit though.

Needs a lot of work.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2021)

Awful, awful game. Terrible maps, hardly any decent game modes, hardly any weapons and very limited number of attachments. Runs like an absolute dog on my PC, which is well within the min spec requirements.

Thankfully, I didn't pay for it. Just used the free 10 hours from game pass. Got around 7 hours left and intend to try it again after every update to see if it improves but I'm definitely not paying any money until a LOT of things are fixed.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 25, 2021)

Back to BFV for me I reckon. 

Anti aircraft specialist. * salutes *


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2021)

I’ve been really enjoying it. Yeah it’s got a few problems but a very playable game


----------



## Dandred (Nov 26, 2021)

No voice chat is a killer.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2021)

Tried this for a bit, oof...so bad. Straight back to Halo.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 28, 2021)

This is actually loads of fun, wish I could make and choose squads.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 28, 2021)

Is anyone else playing on PS4? I need people to squad up with


----------



## Sunray (Dec 5, 2021)

This made me laugh, I like Angry Joe
Rant on BF2042


----------



## bmd (Dec 7, 2021)

I've seen the shit storm around this game and was thinking that it would be all down to angry children with nothing better to say. Now I know.


----------



## bmd (Dec 7, 2021)

Sunray said:


> This made me laugh, I like Angry Joe
> Rant on BF2042



This really made me laugh. Like proper. Best review I've seen in forever.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 27, 2022)

Is anyone still playing this pile of crap?

I thought I'd give it another go today but none of the servers are even populated (Not that you can chose a server) ,DICE/EA really screwed up on this one.

Downloaded BF1 on my PS5 and oh my, it was like a breath of fresh air; full servers, atmospheric maps, amazing soundtrack and a great gaming experience.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 27, 2022)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Is anyone still playing this pile of crap?
> 
> I thought I'd give it another go today but none of the servers are even populated (Not that you can chose a server) ,DICE/EA really screwed up on this one.
> 
> Downloaded BF1 on my PS5 and oh my, it was like a breath of fresh air; full servers, atmospheric maps, amazing soundtrack and a great gaming experience.


I've still not used my free ten hours from GamePass. It's really bad and everyone has stopped playing it. I've put more hours into BFV recently than on this pile of crap.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2022)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Is anyone still playing this pile of crap?
> 
> I thought I'd give it another go today but none of the servers are even populated (Not that you can chose a server) ,DICE/EA really screwed up on this one.
> 
> Downloaded BF1 on my PS5 and oh my, it was like a breath of fresh air; full servers, atmospheric maps, amazing soundtrack and a great gaming experience.


Nope. After the news came the new big update was moved to the summer I thought fuck this and deleted it. Might take a look in July/August to see if they’ve changed anything…


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 7, 2022)

The latest update was released today, I downloaded it and thought I would give it a go.

It's a step in the right direction and _almost_ feels like a Battlefield game. DICE have still got a lot to do to get it back on track but I don't think the long term prospects for this release are good.

Also, the lack of content is worrying, one map per season? Back in the day (Yes, old man shouts at clouds) we had four maps and a load of new guns per DLC.

And from the single game that I played they've disabled the annoying end of round 'quips' from the Operators. Good, that was so annoying.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 7, 2022)

OK will have another look, thanks DCB.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 4, 2022)

Anyone know how this is on Ps4 Pro?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 4, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Anyone know how this is on Ps4 Pro?


I've not tried it on the PS4 Pro but the lack of new maps and a server browser has stopped me from playing it on the PS5, not that I was playing it much - maybe one game a week.

Season two was released last week, I might go back and see what it's like.

Most of the developers who worked on the older / classic BattleField games (BC2/BF3/BF4/BF1) have left DICE/EA. From what I've read the Frostbight engine is pain to work with so it's going to take a while for the new developement team to get up to speed with it. Maybe they should switch to the Unity engine which I'm slowly trying to learn.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 4, 2022)

that doesn't sound very encouraging. Perhaps I will pass.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 9, 2022)

I've just finished my first game of BF2042 in around two months, it's way better than it was at launch but that's not enough for me to come back and play it again and again through the night as I did with some members of this website a long time ago  (BC2, BF3 and BF4)

If you can buy it cheap then it might be worthwhile purchase.

The developers who jumped ship from DICE have formed a new studio, 'Embark Studios' and are looking to release a new game by the name of 'The Finals' A Battle Royal game with insane destruction that has been missing from Battlefield games for the last couple of releases.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 9, 2022)

Nooo! Battle Royal games are awful!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 22, 2022)

I've gotta say, it was dog shite at launch but it has greatly redeemed itself in the time since. Easily top 3 BF games for me now, behind Bad Company and BF 3.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

that's encouraging, would liek to trye it but the maps look a bit shite (ie, spawn, get sniped from 1000 miles away by Crazy Coldblooded Ivan the 21yo twitch monster)


----------



## souljacker (Oct 22, 2022)

Callum91 said:


> I've gotta say, it was dog shite at launch but it has greatly redeemed itself in the time since. Easily top 3 BF games for me now, behind Bad Company and BF 3.


Top 3? 

I've still got a few hours on my EA Play freebie left so will give it a try. To be fair to EA/Dice, BFV was a disaster for the first two years before it settled down and became decent.

I've only got eyes for the new COD:MW at the moment though if I'm honest. Played the beta and it was very good.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Top 3?
> 
> I've still got a few hours on my EA Play freebie left so will give it a try. To be fair to EA/Dice, BFV was a disaster for the first two years before it settled down and became decent.
> 
> I've only got eyes for the new COD:MW at the moment though if I'm honest. Played the beta and it was very good.


Aye, top 3. Fun-wise, it's a great laugh. Doesn't have the looks of BF 1 perhaps but the choice of weapons, vehicle play etc in 2042 feels nicer. Maybe I'm just bored of WW1/2 though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2022)

So, a year later, a bunch of updates and fixes and it's finally starting to feel like a game worth playing...


----------



## spitfire (Nov 4, 2022)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So, a year later, a bunch of updates and fixes and it's finally starting to feel like a game worth playing...



I'm on MW2 now, it's brilliant. I can even hold my own in Invasion mode.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2022)

Ah been tempted by MW1 recently, is MW2 really that good, not bothered with CoD in years due to it becoming a bit silly.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 4, 2022)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah been tempted by MW1 recently, is MW2 really that good, not bothered with CoD in years due to it becoming a bit silly.



Yeah I'm loving it, nearly as good as the original but a bit too much sneaking around for my liking. It's really good looking on the PS5, water is unreal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2022)

Yeah the Dam scene is amazing! Ah you've just upped my interest, I love the stealthy bits the most in CoD games!


----------



## spitfire (Nov 4, 2022)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah the Dam scene is amazing! Ah you've just upped my interest, I love the stealthy bits the most in CoD games!



I'm more of a door kicker.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2022)

This is now on XBOX Gamepass/EA Play. Seems to have got a lot better recently too. Although I can't seem to download the latest update.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2022)

souljacker said:


> This is now on XBOX Gamepass/EA Play. Seems to have got a lot better recently too. Although I can't seem to download the latest update.


Haven’t played for a few weeks but yeah it was deffo feeling like the BF I prefer…


----------



## sim667 (Dec 12, 2022)

I've been playing it a bit the last couple of nights having been a previous BF player, but thought this was poor on launch, and its vastly improved. I just don't have a squad to play with anymore as everyones playing COD, and the squad play takes half the fun out of the game imho.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 14, 2022)

Can you make your own squads yet?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 15, 2022)

It does look vastly improved since the last time I played it, some of the YouTube content creators who play it are a positive about the current state of the game.

The class based system appears to be coming back in January after the 'Specialist' system didn't go down too well.

Also, David Sirland one of the long time producers of the Battlefield series has returned to DICE after having left some years ago.

When I get back home in the New Year I'll give it another try, might try and squad up with players here for a hour or two on a Friday / Saturday night just like the old BF3 / BF4 days.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 15, 2022)

The only way I will play a Battlefield game again is if it's a Bad Company game.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 15, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> The only way I will play a Battlefield game again is if it's a Bad Company game.



I'd love a BF BC3,  BC2 was one of my favourite games of all time - If I remember correctly the awesome Vietnam expansion was free to download and play.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 25, 2022)

Yeah I’d really like another bad company game


----------

